# iPhone or Samsung?



## LiamNorton

Hey guys. I'm currently due an upgrade for my phone, since I got my first iPhone 3G years ago I've never looked back from apple. I currently have the iPhone 4 in white and to be honest I love it.. but a friend of mine has just got the Samsung Galaxy S3 and I'm not gonna lie, it's the nuts! Apparently tomorrow there is supposed to be an Apple conference and rumours are saying they will release details about the iPhone 5.. I don't know what to do, wait and see or just go for something completely different and get the S3??? 

Opinions please......

 thanks guys


----------



## J1ODY A

S3 all the way


----------



## Spoony

Wait for the iphone 5... 4 to 4S there isn't much in it


----------



## LiamNorton

Yeah I was never going to get the 4s for the sake of Siri... The s3 looks very impressive over the iPhone but I kno If I get one and sign up to a 24 month contract it will be just my luck the iPhone 5 will be better lol


----------



## samwh91

I would definitely wait for the iPhone 5..


----------



## Kerr

Why is everybody so sure the iphone5 is going to be special? 

I'm sure we heard all this before the 4s came out. It was going to be the best thing ever and it never lived up to the hype. 

Personally I feel HTC and Samsung have moved the game on a long way from Apple products. 

Apple has a loyal fanbase who will buy it regardless if it is the best or not.


----------



## Dannbodge

Samsung without hesitation


----------



## davec

If the s2 is anything to go by I'd go.for the iphone, worst decision I've made for a good while! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lesdon499

My wife has an iphone 4s and I have a Galaxy 2. There is no doubt that the Galaxy far outperforms the iphone. The reviews are pretty balanced and if it weren't for the iphone being "an iphone" then it would fall below the Galaxy. Think you'll find a mixed bag here but having experienced both to compare the s3 is going to be the leader!!

Whatever you decide, enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## gregb

iPhone's are the market leader, that's all you need to know :thumb:


----------



## DW58

iPhone for me.


----------



## Kerr

gregb said:


> iPhone's are the market leader, that's all you need to know :thumb:


The Vauxhall Corsa was the highest selling car in the UK last month. By your logic this is the best car too?

Anyways you are actually wrong.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...l8n7Ag&usg=AFQjCNH8CcpuKdo4ovAxjrihPlab7qaBrA

I guess you have to concede defeat now.


----------



## Avanti

LiamNorton said:


> Hey guys. I'm currently due an upgrade for my phone, since I got my first iPhone 3G years ago I've never looked back from apple. I currently have the iPhone 4 in white and to be honest I love it.. but a friend of mine has just got the Samsung Galaxy S3 and I'm not gonna lie, it's the nuts! *Apparently tomorrow there is supposed to be an Apple conference and rumours are saying they will release details about the iPhone 5*.. I don't know what to do, wait and see or just go for something completely different and get the S3???
> 
> Opinions please......
> 
> thanks guys


Let's quash those rumours now! They will probably announce iOS6 (which will probably even more like android )


----------



## Kerr

I had the Apple iPhone 4 for 7 months and never got on with it. 

I also found them unreliable and had 4 replacements in 7 months. Judging by how others I know and how much failures they have had and also how it can takes days to get an appointment to get to the genius bar Apple obviously has a lot of failures. 

The genius bars are always very busy in store with faults.

I've always been curious why if you return a faulty item to a shop and the problem is not resolved on the spot, that is poor customer care. 

Go to an Apple store and get told to come back for your appointment in 2 or 3 days time and that is amazing customer care. 

I don't think any other company in the world has such loyal customers as Apple. 

It is like a football supporter who is so wrapped up in their team they will defend them no matter what.


----------



## shane_ctr

I've always had Apple iphone 3g 3gs and 4. i had problems with call fails on iphone 4 so tried the S2 what a mistake awful phone i get call fails, can't end calls, in good 3g signal and internet doesn't work when it does its slow. battery is awfull alot worse then iphone


----------



## DW58

I've used my iPhone 4 for ages with no problems whatsoever - by far the best phone I've ever had, and in my opinion iOS is way better than Android which I had before. My son also went from Android to iPhone and is of the same opinion.

As with cars - it would be a strange world if we all liked the same things.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

> I've always had Apple iphone 3g 3gs and 4. i had problems with call fails on iphone 4 so tried the S2 what a mistake awful phone i get call fails, can't end calls, in good 3g signal and internet doesn't work when it does its slow. battery is awfull alot worse then iphone


Have you tried updating with Kies? My 1 year old S2 will go for 2 days off a single charge, with everything updating every half hour to hour and some using it for games. My internet is far faster than my G/fs iPhone 4s when connected to our wifi and I have only ever had call fail due to signal issues.

Its definitely worth spending some time updating and seeing how it works out for you.



> As with cars - it would be a strange world if we all liked the same things


Also have to agree with this statement, in a move oppostie to you I went from Ios to Android and could never go back, my phone just does what I want when I want and most importantly how I want it to. To me the only positive regarding ios is the app stores quality of apps, and android is fast catching that


----------



## Raife

I was an HTC die-hard. I always considered Apple to be for "show". Decided to get the 4s 3 months ago purely for the camera.

I would say I am 100 satisfied with it. Easy to use and bug free.


----------



## sirkuk

Galaxy S3 FTW.

iOS is nice but I don't get on with it. S3 is responsive, very powerful and battery life is good. A much nicer phone to use in my opinion.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## John757

The S3 is in a different league to current iPhones. Will be interesting to see what Apple release to stay in the game. I also find Android more advanced than iOS and also easier to use. Googles Ice cream sandwhich is also a great leap from previous iterations of Android.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Samsung S3 for me


----------



## J1ODY A

davec said:


> If the s2 is anything to go by I'd go.for the iphone, worst decision I've made for a good while!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


You're clearly a baffoon 

Everyone I know who owns an S2 rates them highly... I have experience of both 4s & S2... Samsung does it for me!


----------



## Rowan83

The S3 is far better than the Iphone4s IMO.

I have the Galaxy Note and its awesome. Best phone I have ever had.


----------



## Tom_the_great

I am also due an upgrade too and wanted to throw another phone into the pot as a few people have mentioned it to me....

HTC X One?

anybody rate them ?


----------



## m1pui

Kerr said:


> I had the Apple iPhone 4 for 7 months and never got on with it.
> 
> I also found them unreliable and had 4 replacements in 7 months. Judging by how others I know and how much failures they have had and also how it can takes days to get an appointment to get to the genius bar Apple obviously has a lot of failures.
> 
> The genius bars are always very busy in store with faults.
> 
> I've always been curious why if you return a faulty item to a shop and the problem is not resolved on the spot, that is poor customer care.
> 
> Go to an Apple store and get told to come back for your appointment in 2 or 3 days time and that is amazing customer care.
> 
> I don't think any other company in the world has such loyal customers as Apple.
> 
> It is like a football supporter who is so wrapped up in their team they will defend them no matter what.


I think the Genius Bar is a brilliant set up tbh. If I've got a problem with my laptop I much prefer the idea of sitting with someone who will work through the issue with me there rather than the PC World option of leaving it for a couple of days with a technician who sticks it one shelf with a pile of others he's got to do.

I also think waiting to be seem is just dependent on where your local shop is and when you're going in. I've been in on a Saturday and been told there's no free appointments, I've been in on a Sunday and been seen within 20mins. Just checking online now and both of my local stores (Metrocentre & Eldon Square) have pretty much any time I like for today. Coincidentally my MacBook stopped charging on Friday and I was able to make an appointment late on Friday night for an appointment on Sunday lunchtime. I cancelled it on Saturday as it turned out just the fuse in the plug had blown

I've had a 3 Apple laptops over the past 9 years and haven't once had a hardware (bar failing AC adapter) or software issue with any of them. Over that same period, my brother and sister have been through 5 (work & personal) Toshiba, HP & Compaq laptops & netbooks, all which have given up the ghost.

Do I see it as an Apple = Better than the World? 
Not at all, but i believe that 90% of the time it's down to user error. I don't believe the manufacturers have made duff machines that they've coincidentally ended up with or Windows is a buggy OS. I'm convinced it's something they're doing to the machines. Another prime example, my iPhone 3GS had been faultless for well over a year, I upgraded to a 4 and gave the 3GS to my brother. Within a month he was having problems where it randomly crashed and reset itself when received a text. The times that I've been at the Genius bar and listened to problems of people around me it's mostly been user caused problems (bricked after jailbreaking which they always deny/play dumb to, lost all data because they've never backed up phone since it was first bought & setup).

I don't for a second believe Apple don't make a bad product and I don't believe that none of their products ever fail. But I also think that some people just shouldn't be trusted with technology. :lol: I'm not pointing the finger at you here either.

I bet if there was an Android equivalent to the Genius Bar on the high street it would be equally as busy.

I can't really help the OP, as i've not had much experience with them, but some of the new Galaxy's do look ****-on :thumb:


----------



## eatcustard

iPhone wins, it has better apps


----------



## Avanti

eatcustard said:


> iPhone wins, it has better apps


Such as?....


----------



## eatcustard

All the ones on apple store.


----------



## Avanti

eatcustard said:


> All the ones on apple store.


heh heh , that is not really an answer is it?
All the major apps are available on both platforms, not all the google play apps are chargeable, eg navfree which works very well :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

You do get free nav for the iPhone too. 

I don't think I can think of any app I had on iPhone you can't get on android. 

The app argument was only relevant years ago. 

Some of the Apple users might want to try an up to date Android phone to see how things have progressed.


----------



## LiamNorton

I think the S3 is worth trying out. It's had amazing reviews and is better than any phone out there at the minute. If the iPhone 5 does release sometime this year and it turns out to be amazing then When they release it on pay & go I can sell the s3 and put towards the 5... Only if it's worth it tho! 

As for HTC, personally I don't think they come close to Samsung or apple. They claim to have amazing processors an all that jazz but everyone I've had a play with has lagged really bad.. That's just my opinion


----------



## jamest

LiamNorton said:


> As for HTC, personally I don't think they come close to Samsung or apple. They claim to have amazing processors an all that jazz but everyone I've had a play with has lagged really bad.. That's just my opinion


They lag due to Sense UI. Put a custom ROM on the phones and they are brilliant.

If you are already deeply ingrained in the Apple eco-system you will either need to plan your exit or stick with Apple for the easy ride.


----------



## Avanti

Kerr said:


> *You do get free nav for the iPhone too. *
> 
> I don't think I can think of any app I had on iPhone you can't get on android.
> 
> The app argument was only relevant years ago.
> 
> Some of the Apple users might want to try an up to date Android phone to see how things have progressed.


Aye until you actually try and load the maps, that is where the charge is, which are free on google play.
You are correct though, compare oranges with oranges (couldn't say apple really could I?) the latest flagship model vs the latest flagship model.
Personally for me the screen is too large on an S3, but I hear the screen size is going to increase on the IP5, that said I do like the Acro S , so may get that when it's released.


----------



## SAL73R

The Galaxy SIII is way to big IMO.


----------



## kings..

the s3 isn't that big! have you got one? well I have and its an awesome phone..

My vote is with samsung 100%, the Iphone will be the most aesthetically pleasing handset no doubts but from a technological perspective the S3 has it beaten. If the IPhone 5 is going to be so great why are apple trying to take samsung to court every 5 minutes! its because they are worried!!


----------



## SAL73R

I don't have one personally but a lad I work with does and compared to my iPhone 4s it is huge.


----------



## DW58

Yes, I'm an -fan, but in all reality neither phone is better than the other. Both have excellent features with advantages going both ways.

With an iPhone you have access to a huge system which is obviously more attractive to those with other Apple products (I have an iPad and a MacBook Pro) whilst the Samsung phone and Andrioid are more of a stand-alone product. It's horses for courses, some like Apple, some like Samsung, there is no such thing as better.


----------



## eatcustard

Kerr said:


> Some of the Apple users might want to try an up to date Android phone to see how things have progressed.


Not a chance, I want a phone not a widescreen telly in my pocket. 

Yes we have Navfree as well, its rubbish (IMHO)


----------



## Nanoman

gregb said:


> iPhone's are the market leader, that's all you need to know :thumb:


In the case of mobile phones market leader means nothing... there's so many ways to measure it.

Anyway... I bought an S3 on a whim against the advice of my brother who is in the industry (I was until 2009).

If it was crap I'd tell you (as I did with a previous HTC which I tried and returned within a week). I have to say the S3 is lightyears ahead of anything I've seen before. Everyone that has seen it and played with it has been blown away including die hard apple fanbois.

I have had no problems with it and neither has my wife who got one with me a week ago too. Apple are trying to ban sales of the S3 in the US - I'd suggest that's because the S3 is better than the 5....


----------



## mlgt

Whats the best deal you guys have come across?


----------



## Brazo

SAL73R said:


> The Galaxy SIII is way to big IMO.


Ha its 'tiny' compared to my Galaxy note!


----------



## Kerr

eatcustard said:


> Not a chance, I want a phone not a widescreen telly in my pocket.
> 
> Yes we have Navfree as well, its rubbish (IMHO)


Since when did all Android phones have a massive screen?

Another blinkered apple user response.

This is my pet hate with Apple users knocking Android phones. Quite often their reasons for disliking them are completely biased, out of date or just completely wrong.

It just ends up an argument with no substance.


----------



## Junior Bear

I really miss my San Francisco

£20 on eBay now! Hmmm


----------



## Kerr

Google Maps with navigation is brilliant on my phone. 

The integration with street view works a treat. 

As does the phones ability to play music filtering in and out over commands whilst the passenger surfs the net. 

The iPhone used to freeze as it couldn't handle it though.


----------



## alipman

Just wait until Apple announces a phone with a screen that's almost the same size as the S3. All those saying "its too big" will soon be back peddling when they upgrade. Dont worry, before I got my HTC it was much bigger than my old Nokia and I vowed that anything bigger would be too big. I shall be upgrading to something bigger.

An earlier comment summed it up.
So many users dont know how to get the best out of their phones.
My previous boss has an iPhone, didnt know that you could use it for navigation.
Colleague has an HTC Desire, didnt realise she had to update the apps, then things worked faster.


----------



## Jordan

Kerr said:


> Since when did all Android phones have a massive screen?
> 
> Another blinkered apple user response.
> 
> This is my pet hate with Apple users knocking Android phones. Quite often their reasons for disliking them are completely biased, out of date or just completely wrong.
> 
> It just ends up an argument with no substance.


having swapping from an iphone 3G to HTC desire and having nothing but problems with it, software, and hardware wise, i went back to a 3gs and now have a 4s.

sorry, but android is not a touch on iOS


----------



## Th3Doctor

Here you go - Looks like it will be a bit bigger

http://9to5mac.com/2012/06/06/video-hands-on-with-the-purported-next-generation-iphone-metal-back/


----------



## jamest

Jordan said:


> having swapping from an iphone 3G to HTC desire and having nothing but problems with it, software, and hardware wise, i went back to a 3gs and now have a 4s.
> 
> sorry, but android is not a touch on iOS


Desire had really small amount of internal memory which causes problems when installing lots of apps. Hardware was and still is fine.

You haven't used Android since the 3gs was out yet you claim is not a touch on iOS5...


----------



## eatcustard

Kerr said:


> Since when did all Android phones have a massive screen?
> 
> Another blinkered apple user response.
> 
> This is my pet hate with Apple users knocking Android phones. Quite often their reasons for disliking them are completely biased, out of date or just completely wrong.
> 
> It just ends up an argument with no substance.


And the screen of and S3 is 4.8in Thats huge for a phone.
Apple is 3.5" screen

So where is it wrong?


----------



## jamest

eatcustard said:


> And the screen of and S3 is 4.8in Thats huge for a phone.
> Apple is 3.5" screen
> 
> So where is it wrong?


Probably referring to the apple store is better than Google play (which it probably is) but without any stated facts.

As for the screen size, there are large amounts of iPhone users that say 3.5" is more than enough for a phone and all the Android phones are too big. Once Apple release a 4" phone which Jobs always wanted to do (apparently) then they will change their minds and say that a 4" phone is as big as you need.

Galaxy note is 5.3" which is huge. 4.3-4.8" seems to be about standard now for all new smart phones.

The other thing I have noticed is that there seems to be a lot more people walking about with iPhones with cracked screens than any other phone (Blackberry/Android/Windows).


----------



## Kerr

eatcustard said:


> And the screen of and S3 is 4.8in Thats huge for a phone.
> Apple is 3.5" screen
> 
> So where is it wrong?


You dismissed Android phones as they were too big.

You do realise that there is more Android phones than the S3?

I too feel at 4.8 inches is too big. 3.5 is also too small.

However more people are buying the Samsung than the iPhone so I guess that shows what people want.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Kerr said:


> However more people are buying the Samsung than the iPhone so I guess that shows what people want.


You sure - got any stats to say the Samsung S model outsells the iPhone or SII outsold the IP4?


----------



## eatcustard

Kerr said:


> You dismissed Android phones as they were too big.
> 
> You do realise that there is more Android phones than the S3?
> 
> I too feel at 4.8 inches is too big. 3.5 is also too small.
> 
> However more people are buying the Samsung than the iPhone so I guess that shows what people want.


I was taking about the S3 in general, My bad if you thought I was on about other other ones 

At the end of the day, you buy what you want, be the iPhone or Samsung S3


----------



## The Doctor

Recently gone from htc to iPhone. Only way I can describe the difference is like comparing a ford to a Rolls Royce.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamest

The Doctor said:


> Recently gone from htc to iPhone. Only way I can describe the difference is like comparing a ford to a Rolls Royce.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An apt example.

Ford:
- no frills
- low cost
- many different models

Rolls Royce:
- lavish
- expensive
- few limited models available

Sent from my PC using Chrome


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> An apt example.
> 
> Ford:
> - no frills
> - low cost
> - many different models
> 
> Rolls Royce:
> - lavish
> - expensive
> - few limited models available
> 
> Sent from my PC using Chrome


Ah but that assumes that iPhone is superior in terms of functionality and capability than the HTC.


----------



## Junior Bear

Others vs apple will never end


Like Xbox an ps3


----------



## SteveyG

LiamNorton said:


> As for HTC, personally I don't think they come close to Samsung or apple. They claim to have amazing processors an all that jazz but everyone I've had a play with has lagged really bad.. That's just my opinion


I'm not so sure. There were a few HTC phones a while back that were lacking memory which made them a bit slow, but they're all quick now, even with Sense UI. The build quality seems superior on my Sensation XE than the Samsung SII.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Kerr said:


> However more people are buying the Samsung than the iPhone so I guess that shows what people want.





> Infact, the Samsung Galaxy SII has been setting all sorts of records since it launched with one million units sold in just 24 days





> iPhone 4 - 1.7 million were sold in its first three days of availability
> +
> Apple® today announced it has sold over four million of its new iPhone® 4S, just three days after its launch on October 14


Not sure those stats back up your statement about more people buying Samsung.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Ah but that assumes that iPhone is superior in terms of functionality and capability than the HTC.


Doesn't assume it, just doesn't take it in to account.

I really don't understand how anyone could back the iPhone against any of the newer Android/Windows phones in the hardware department (nor looks but that is subjective). Usability will differ per person and with what they are used to.


----------



## jamest

Rob_Quads said:


> Not sure those stats back up your statement about more people buying Samsung.


So why don't you show how many S2's were sold in three days or how many iPhones were sold in their initial 24-hour period?

Edit: Some quick searches reveal that it took the S2 55 days to hit 3 million sales which is 52 days more to sell a million less phones than the iPhone 4s which sounds pathetic. Until you take in to account that the S2 wasn't released in the US at the time.

You won't be able to draw any direct comparisons due to the way the phones were released.


----------



## Kerr

Rob_Quads said:


> You sure - got any stats to say the Samsung S model outsells the iPhone or SII outsold the IP4?


http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...l8n7Ag&usg=AFQjCNH8CcpuKdo4ovAxjrihPlab7qaBrA


----------



## 182_Blue

Its hard comparing a 9 month old iPhone to a brand new S3, tech moves on so quickly its done well to still be even comparable !, the best option IMO is to wait and see if the apple event reveals a new iPhone that should be able to compete on a more level field.


----------



## Kerr

The Galaxy S2 was the highest selling phone for 8 consecutive months. 

That would mean even when the iphone 4s was brand new and in demand, the older S2 was still more popular. 

Surprised my phone never made the chart especially when all reviews were very high.


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> Its hard comparing a 9 month old iPhone to a brand new S3, tech moves on so quickly its done well to still be even comparable !, the best option IMO is to wait and see if the apple event reveals a new iPhone that should be able to compete on a more level field.


The only people trying to compare it is Apple owners.

The 4s isn't a match for the S2 nevermind the S3.


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> The only people trying to compare it is Apple owners.
> 
> The 4s isn't a match for the S2 nevermind the S3.


Really ?, in reading a different thread then, as everyone is having a go IMO, On the S2 front i use the wifes and its no better or worse than my 4s, FACT (well except for the damn crappy echo you get on calls with the S3!!)


----------



## anthonyh90

i would pick the samsung over the iphone. before i bought my galaxy nexus i thought its 4.6" screen would be too big however the phone is thinner and lighter than my old nexus one and i barely notice it when its in my pocket and i've had myself in a panic a few times on the way to work were i've thought i've forgot my phone as i couldn't notice it in my pocket.


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> The Galaxy S2 was the highest selling phone for 8 consecutive months.
> 
> That would mean even when the iphone 4s was brand new and in demand, the older S2 was still more popular.
> 
> Surprised my phone never made the chart especially when all reviews were very high.


For what reason though ?, my wife and my friends at work all went for the S2 because it was cheaper to buy or get on contract, not because they preferred the phone :thumb:


----------



## LiamNorton

People clearly have different opinions to both brands. I've always swore by apple but saying this I've never had anything different, so I've never used android. I suppose if I do struggle to get along with the s3 I can cancel and send it back within 14 days so I'm going to use this as a trial! This Apple conference is all about iOS6 and to be honest getting sick of waiting around for a phone that could turn out to be nothing special.. If there is anyone out there in this similar situation, I would say try something different.. When I do get the s3 I will post my own views and rate it as well as I can


----------



## anthonyh90

my mates bought the s2 as it was the most powerful phone on the market and as an added bonus came free on contract.


----------



## 182_Blue

LiamNorton said:


> People clearly have different opinions to both brands. I've always swore by apple but saying this I've never had anything different, so I've never used android. I suppose if I do struggle to get along with the s3 I can cancel and send it back within 14 days so I'm going to use this as a trial! This Apple conference is all about iOS6 and to be honest getting sick of waiting around for a phone that could turn out to be nothing special.. If there is anyone out there in this similar situation, I would say try something different.. When I do get the s3 I will post my own views and rate it as well as I can


See if apple reveal a new iphone, if not try the S3 imo

http://live.appleinsider.com/Event/Live_from_Apples_WWDC_2012_Opening_Keynote_Address


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> For what reason though ?, my wife and my friends at work all went for the S2 because it was cheaper to buy or get on contract, not because they preferred the phone :thumb:


Would just a few pound a month make that much of a difference if they really wanted an iPhone?

If they were that worried about cost surely they would have picked an even cheaper phone than the S2?

There is plenty of other phones to choose than the S2.


----------



## anthonyh90

LiamNorton said:


> People clearly have different opinions to both brands. I've always swore by apple but saying this I've never had anything different, so I've never used android. I suppose if I do struggle to get along with the s3 I can cancel and send it back within 14 days so I'm going to use this as a trial! This Apple conference is all about iOS6 and to be honest getting sick of waiting around for a phone that could turn out to be nothing special.. If there is anyone out there in this similar situation, I would say try something different.. When I do get the s3 I will post my own views and rate it as well as I can


sounds good:thumb:. just remember with android if you don't like any part of the OS like keyboard, launcher, messaging app or you just fancy customising it to your tastes there is many options in the play store for you to change to something different.


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> Would just a few pound a month make that much of a difference if they really wanted an iPhone?
> 
> If they were that worried about cost surely they would have picked an even cheaper phone than the S2?
> 
> There is plenty of other phones to choose than the S2.


Obviously to them it was an issue yes, as it did stop them :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> For what reason though ?, my wife and my friends at work all went for the S2 because it was cheaper to buy or get on contract, not because they preferred the phone :thumb:


For outright purchase, wasn't the price not pretty close?


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> For outright purchase, wasn't the price not pretty close?


£350 for the Samsung (on a deal from CW) or £500 fo the iphone when we bought the S2, not really close IMO


----------



## 182_Blue

mlgt said:


> Whats the best deal you guys have come across?


As above :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> £350 for the Samsung (on a deal from CW) or £500 fo the iphone when we bought the S2, not really close IMO


I take it the S2 has been heavily discounted now?

When I got this phone 8 months ago all the high end smart phones were £450+


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> I take it the S2 has been heavily discounted now?
> 
> When I got this phone 8 months ago all the high end smart phones were £450+


I have no idea what it is now, i can only say what we paid for the wifes (before xmas IIRC?!)


----------



## Rob_Quads

Kerr said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...l8n7Ag&usg=AFQjCNH8CcpuKdo4ovAxjrihPlab7qaBrA


Nice and reliable source that. How many people buy an iPhone through a comparison web site? iPhones are virtually price fixed and so most will go direct from the operator meaning uswitch are not going to be getting the full data. It will also be very UK centric.

The only real sales numbers are going to be ones from Apple & Samsung.

As for the whole The S3 was not released in the US...so? If they decide not to release their phone in the prime market its going to affect their sales accordingly.

I don't have a problem with those liking the S3 its when people say its clearly a better phone or sold more when the actual numbers don't back this up.


----------



## Kerr

The S3 is £500. 

Do you think that will cause it to lose the Number one place on the market?


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> The S3 is £500.
> 
> Do you think that will cause it to lose the Number one place on the market?


TBH i dont care :lol:, truly :thumb: its like saying that a Fiesta is the number one selling car in the UK, maybe it is and i still would choose whatever i want :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Rob_Quads said:


> Nice and reliable source that. How many people buy an iPhone through a comparison web site? iPhones are virtually price fixed and so most will go direct from the operator meaning uswitch are not going to be getting the full data. It will also be very UK centric.
> 
> The only real sales numbers are going to be ones from Apple & Samsung.
> 
> As for the whole The S3 was not released in the US...so? If they decide not to release their phone in the prime market its going to affect their sales accordingly.
> 
> I don't have a problem with those liking the S3 its when people say its clearly a better phone or sold more when the actual numbers don't back this up.


Any reports that I have read always have their results the same.

Why do you not believe them?

Are they all wrong?


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> TBH i dont care :lol:, truly :thumb: its like saying that a Fiesta is the number one selling car in the UK, maybe it is and i still would choose whatever i want :thumb:


I was only responding to your point that the S2 only sold more because it was cheaper.

Now you don't want to go there now the S3 costs the same as the iPhone 4s.

You know fine well the S3 will top the sales chart again even when it does cost the same.

I'm sure most people who bought the S2 bought it for the reason it was their preferred choice and not because they seen it was number one in the sales chart.

Most people who are spending £500 or £40 per month usually have a little idea why they are choosing that phone.


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> I was only responding to your point that the S2 only sold more because it was cheaper.
> 
> Now you don't want to go there now the S3 costs the same as the iPhone 4s.
> 
> You know fine well the S3 will top the sales chart again even when it does cost the same.
> 
> I'm sure most people who bought the S2 bought it for the reason it was their preferred choice and not because they seen it was number one in the sales chart.
> 
> Most people who are spending £500 or £40 per month usually have a little idea why they are choosing that phone.


I am not arguing with you, purely stating why people i know bought them, one being my wife, who also owns a fiesta :lol:

Anyway non of this is helping the OP, so if anyone has anything useful to add please do


----------



## Dixondmn

my 4S has been faultless over the last 3 months. i love it.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Kerr said:


> Any reports that I have read always have their results the same.
> 
> Why do you not believe them?
> 
> Are they all wrong?


There are always web sites that support any claim you want i.e.

http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/06/iphone-4s-ranks-1-in-q4-but-more-first-time-buyers-choose-android/
http://www.bgr.com/2012/02/06/npd-i...oid-popularity-grows-among-first-time-buyers/
http://www.bgr.com/2012/02/06/idc-smartphone-sales-hit-all-time-high-in-q4-led-by-apple-samsung/

Just an example of some that don't agree with your statement as when the IP4S was out in Q4 it sold more than the SII..(well any phone)


----------



## kings..

TBH this debate will rage on for many years to come... Steve Jobs marketed the Iphone concept in such a way it became a brand like hoover did many years ago. Apple captivated the market with a great product however technologically they have been beaten; despite this due to their market position they could produce wanky tech yet it would still sell!

Horses for courses.

Galaxy S3 is still the best though.


----------



## Yowfailed

I have the exact same dilemma as the original OP. With an iPhone 4 contract having just come to an end I am seriously looking at either the S3 or waiting to see what the iPhone 5 brings.

To be honest, I think the original question is very subjective and a matter of personal taste. Having said that I fully agree with one of the comments made previously regarding the iPhone and I for one am guilty of this. It seems that once drawn into the simplicity of Apple products and their ability to intact with each other so seamlessly it is difficult to break that bond. It all becomes so simple when you have phone, iPad, iMac etc etc all linked and freely updating each other via the cloud. Steve Jobs was indeed a genius, like him or not :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Rob_Quads said:


> There are always web sites that support any claim you want i.e.
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/06/iphone-4s-ranks-1-in-q4-but-more-first-time-buyers-choose-android/
> http://www.bgr.com/2012/02/06/npd-i...oid-popularity-grows-among-first-time-buyers/
> http://www.bgr.com/2012/02/06/idc-smartphone-sales-hit-all-time-high-in-q4-led-by-apple-samsung/
> 
> Just an example of some that don't agree with your statement as when the IP4S was out in Q4 it sold more than the SII..(well any phone)


They are all US figures.

I will state that any figures I've read are all UK based.


----------



## Tom_the_great

the one thing that annoys me most about apple is how they market somthing old as something new... for example copy and paste they made such a big deal when almost every other phone already had it. 

i actually have an iphone4 and had the 3 before but now looking for a change...


----------



## Avanti

Today, at their WWDC, Apple unveiled the newest generation of their mobile operating system, iOS 6.

In all, iOS 6 sports over 200 new features and will ship this fall, but the first thing about iOS 6 that Apple wanted to tell usOne of the biggest additions to iOS 6 is Facebook, a partnership that has been rumored following the success of Twitter integration in iOS 5. And it’s going to work a lot like Twitter integration – users can log into their accounts in the iOS settings and it will allow them to share to Facebook from many different apps like Maps,It’s not just about sharing stuff the Facebook, however. Facebook has been built into other parts of iOS. It’s now a part of the iTunes store, so you can look to see what apps your Facebook friends like. All of your Facebook events will automatically appear in your iOS calendar as well.
iOS 6 also includes some new productivity features:

New options within phone calls that allow for automatic text replys like “Can’t talk right now, I’ll call you later” or “I’m on my way.”

Is just some snippets, facetime over 3G? My old SE K850i from 5 years ago called that video calling
The text on reject calls, my 3 year old satio has that feature, intergrating FB/Twitter? Other platforms have been doing that for some time.


Over all dissapointed, I hoped there would be some market leading functions, but it seems that iOS 6 is just catching up


----------



## Kerr

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18393993

I seen this on the news.

Apple are going to exclude google maps.

Why do Apple feel the need to continuously exclude some of the most popular and important features?

I've still no idea how anyone can get around lack of flashplayer.


----------



## Junior Bear

The Facebook integration is a good move, market wise. Current iPhone kids will thing ooooooo wow gotta get one cos of more Facebook, so they will sell when the new phone ships with ios6


But it has completely put me off ios6


Although there are no amazing new features and it does seem like apple are 'catching up', I use my iPhone but never think "I wish it had...." because It does everything I need. Can't think of anything it can benefit from compared to other phones, better camera would e nice though.


I saw a video on YouTube of a concept iPhone with like a projected keyboard and holographic video screen etc, far fetched ATM but its what the iPhone needs to do next an I'll buy another.

I used to have a galaxy s2 and loved that also, I don't regret changing to an iPhone, I was very reluctant to do it from the s2 but the apps are far superior on iPhone


All IMO


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18393993
> 
> I seen this on the news.
> 
> Apple are going to exclude google maps.
> 
> Why do Apple feel the need to continuously exclude some of the most popular and important features?
> 
> I've still no idea how anyone can get around lack of flashplayer.




Because Flashplayer in apples opinion on mobiles was too buggy, unreliable and crashed and drains batteries, adobe themselves won't be supporting it on mobiles anymore , they have dropped it from the line up
http://phandroid.com/2011/11/09/ado...player-for-mobile-focusing-instead-on-html-5/


----------



## 182_Blue

Just for your info, that video of the concept was a fake


Junior Bear said:


> The Facebook integration is a good move, market wise. Current iPhone kids will thing ooooooo wow gotta get one cos of more Facebook, so they will sell when the new phone ships with ios6
> 
> But it has completely put me off ios6
> 
> Although there are no amazing new features and it does seem like apple are 'catching up', I use my iPhone but never think "I wish it had...." because It does everything I need. Can't think of anything it can benefit from compared to other phones, better camera would e nice though.
> 
> I saw a video on YouTube of a concept iPhone with like a projected keyboard and holographic video screen etc, far fetched ATM but its what the iPhone needs to do next an I'll buy another.
> 
> I used to have a galaxy s2 and loved that also, I don't regret changing to an iPhone, I was very reluctant to do it from the s2 but the apps are far superior on iPhone
> 
> All IMO


----------



## Junior Bear

I was aware of that, which is why I said far fetched


----------



## 182_Blue

Sorry that wasn't clear from what you wrote


----------



## alipman

Kerr said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18393993
> 
> Apple are going to exclude google maps.
> 
> Why do Apple feel the need to continuously exclude some of the most popular and important features?


Cos its Google and the chance to bring everything in house rather than rely on its biggest competitor is part of it.
Apple will try and block the S3 in as many markets as possible as part of its competitor strategy.


----------



## Avanti

alipman said:


> Cos its Google and the chance to bring everything in house rather than rely on its biggest competitor is part of it.
> Apple will try and block the S3 in as many markets as possible as part of its competitor strategy.


Aye but also the reason "The opportunity that controlling maps gives to Apple for learning more about what their users are doing, keeping that information, and then being able to leverage that for advertising purposes is huge."


----------



## Rob_Quads

Kerr said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18393993
> 
> I seen this on the news.
> 
> Apple are going to exclude google maps.
> 
> Why do Apple feel the need to continuously exclude some of the most popular and important features?
> .


There is good reason Apple is 'excluding' maps. Because they have something that is just as good if not better and they don't have to then pay Google for the Maps access.

Google were holding features back for the Andoid platform and not releasing them on iOS so it was obvious that Apple would go thier own way.

The Flash thing is really annoying BUT I can see where they are coming from.They would rather a stable reliable OS than one that crashes all the time. Adobe put VERY little resource into the Mac platform and as a result its the biggest contributer for browser crashes. If Adobe had produced a decent product on the mac there would never had a problem.
The end result now has some advantages as its force companies to move forward and use better video methods etc.


----------



## alipman

Rob_Quads said:


> There is good reason Apple is 'excluding' maps. Because they have something that is just as good if not better and they don't have to then pay Google for the Maps access.
> 
> Google were holding features back for the Andoid platform and not releasing them on iOS so it was obvious that Apple would go thier own way.
> 
> The Flash thing is really annoying BUT I can see where they are coming from.They would rather a stable reliable OS than one that crashes all the time. Adobe put VERY little resource into the Mac platform and as a result its the biggest contributer for browser crashes. If Adobe had produced a decent product on the mac there would never had a problem.
> The end result now has some advantages as its force companies to move forward and use better video methods etc.


So £££ motivation as well.

Which features were they holding back on?


----------



## Rob_Quads

alipman said:


> So £££ motivation as well.
> 
> Which features were they holding back on?


lol of course its £££. How else do you think they are the most valued company in the world.

The were holding back the nav/turn by turn stuff which has been in android for a while.


----------



## ZTChris

The iPhone is just soo old now, visually its hardly changed since it was launched and really looks dated, the iP5 looks much the same from the leaks we have seen. Its puny screen and low spec puts me right off, as well as Apples appalling abuse of the Patent system. I simply wont support a company that is determined to force products on people by getting everything else banned for stupid reasons, and pathetic patents that it should never have been granted.

The S3 is a bit uninspiring to look at, but in real use its brilliant. Very much better quality than you may think, very rigid, lovely and ergonomic to hold. The software is buttery smooth and very functional and stable, and has already had an update to improve it in the UK. Its the best phone in the world and the iP5 wont change that. Its unfortunate that HTC has lost its way, the One series is much better than last years poor offerings, but they are still getting trashed by the Samsungs.

The iP5 will just have iOS6 (which finally has a few of the features everyone else has had for years), and a bigger screen (Jobs once said that 3.5 inches was all you ever needed...  ). As for the market leader? Its Samsung and Android, which outsells iPhone 2.5:1 and Samsung is now the largest phone and Smartphone maker in the world.

I had an S2 and it was perfect, no issues at all. The only issue with Androids (as it was with Symbians) is the networks messing with the firmware, which doesnt happen on iOS. If you want a pure experience buy from somewhere like Dialaphone or Mobiles.co.uk etc online, these phones tend to be unlocked and generic, so free from network bloatware.

The Adobe Flash issue was never about stability, it was about Jobs throwing his toys out of his pram over Adobe refusing to favour MacOS over Windows in its key products (Photoshop, Premier). Jobs had a notoriously short memory and ungrateful attitude, forgetting that those programs basically gave people a reason to buy Macs for all these years, effectively keeping Apple from bankruptcy in the pre-iPod years.


----------



## Rob_Quads

ZTChris said:


> The only issue with Androids (as it was with Symbians) is the networks messing with the firmware,.


my word - even my friends who love the platform will admit there are quite a few flaws in the system just as there are the iOS


----------



## ZTChris

Avanti said:


> Today, at their WWDC, Apple unveiled the newest generation of their mobile operating system, iOS 6.
> 
> In all, iOS 6 sports over 200 new features and will ship this fall, but the first thing about iOS 6 that Apple wanted to tell usOne of the biggest additions to iOS 6 is Facebook, a partnership that has been rumored following the success of Twitter integration in iOS 5. And it's going to work a lot like Twitter integration - users can log into their accounts in the iOS settings and it will allow them to share to Facebook from many different apps like Maps,It's not just about sharing stuff the Facebook, however. Facebook has been built into other parts of iOS. It's now a part of the iTunes store, so you can look to see what apps your Facebook friends like. All of your Facebook events will automatically appear in your iOS calendar as well.
> iOS 6 also includes some new productivity features:
> 
> New options within phone calls that allow for automatic text replys like "Can't talk right now, I'll call you later" or "I'm on my way."
> 
> Is just some snippets, facetime over 3G? My old SE K850i from 5 years ago called that video calling
> The text on reject calls, my 3 year old satio has that feature, intergrating FB/Twitter? Other platforms have been doing that for some time.
> 
> Over all dissapointed, I hoped there would be some market leading functions, but it seems that iOS 6 is just catching up


Indeed Android already does all these things.

For what its worth all but one of my iOS owning friends has moved to something else, they are just bored of it. Its very easy to use, but as they got more savvy they realised how limited and over priced it was and from talking to them they felt uncomfortable with almost everything being linked to Apple servers.


----------



## ZTChris

Rob_Quads said:


> my word - even my friends who love the platform will admit there are quite a few flaws in the system just as there are the iOS


Well yeah, by 'only' i meant major. Most other things are easy to fix, removing network meddling involves rooting and flashing, which can lead to warranty issues, unless you argue.


----------



## Bero

iPhone every time - not necessarily because the phone itself is better but because of the the lovely integrated way apple products work together.

No other company has the same control over it's hardware, operating system AND 3rd party software; This makes it very difficult for other companies to compete with this, now or in the future.

For example - I take a picture on my iPad (don't have an iPhone) and when I get home and use my MacMini the photos are already there; if you have to sync manually you would plug in your iPad, then your iPhone, then your iTouch....then have to to it all a second time to get photos etc from your iTouch onto your iPad and Phone - instead it all works seamlessly in the background.

Or I watch 1/2 a film on the TV down stairs and decide to go to bed - so I continue watching it on my iPad - or push a button and put it up onto my TV in the bedroom.

This is where apple will grow in the future, Mac computer sales - iPads are making people more comfortable with Mac computers......and they're already making iOS6 and Mountain Lion integrate a LOT more and look/feel similar.


----------



## Rob_Quads

It will be interesting to see if Google fulfill their statement that upgrades of ICS will be much quicker due to 'full' manufacturer support. I highly doubt it will as it needs a bit of a re-architecture to separate the skinning from the OS so they can push out an OS update without affecting the skinning (instead of the current 3/4/5/6/never month wait)


----------



## ZTChris

The problem is some of us actually find the extreme integration very annoying, i like certain things to sync, but not it all, and its all reliant on Apple in Apples way with that Apple look (which i despise). I like my systems to be as free from outside control as possible, thats why i still like good old Windows explorer for almost everything on my PC, i dont like media front ends or similar.

Dropbox does the picture and video syncing, it works on any platform that has a dropbox app.


----------



## jamest

Bero said:


> No other company has the same control over it's hardware, operating system AND 3rd party software; This makes it very difficult for other companies to compete with this, now or in the future.


Which causes its own problems when Apple decides that you shouldn't be doing something which it doesn't like. Or if you want to move away from iTunes.

As for Steve Jobs saying that 3.5" is enough for a mobile, do you have a source for that? It has been quite clear that in private he had been fighting for a larger screen.

My biggest gripe with Apple recently is Facetime. They claimed it was a marvel to mobile phones despite only working over WiFi. My brothers old Sony Ericson had the same technology over 3G. Now they make it so that it works over 3G/4G as if they are making giant strides in technology. They aren't. They release the minimum required to get everyone excited even though they can do so much more just so they can release a slightly better product with minimal effort 6-12 months later and reap in more money.


----------



## jamest

Rob_Quads said:


> It will be interesting to see if Google fulfill their statement that upgrades of ICS will be much quicker due to 'full' manufacturer support. I highly doubt it will as it needs a bit of a re-architecture to separate the skinning from the OS so they can push out an OS update without affecting the skinning (instead of the current 3/4/5/6/never month wait)


It won't. Manufacturers will still sit on updates like they always have. Will it be quicker? Maybe, but not by much if at all.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Bero said:


> This is where apple will grow in the future, Mac computer sales - iPads are making people more comfortable with Mac computers......and they're already making iOS6 and Mountain Lion integrate a LOT more and look/feel similar.


This is an area they seem to be switching too again. They sort of ignored the Mac side for a few years while they got the iOS brand established but they are now going back to it and getting it improved as well.

Also the obvious research into TVs, I think that will again change the way that market handles things (although this time others are trying to get there first like Samsung)


----------



## ZTChris

Rob_Quads said:


> It will be interesting to see if Google fulfill their statement that upgrades of ICS will be much quicker due to 'full' manufacturer support. I highly doubt it will as it needs a bit of a re-architecture to separate the skinning from the OS so they can push out an OS update without affecting the skinning (instead of the current 3/4/5/6/never month wait)


I agree that can be an issue, but evolution will weed out the manufacturers that dont follow the rules, because people wont buy their products. Many of the issues have been the fault of the networks, especially in the US where they are very controlling, to the pointt hat they want custom hardware, not just software! Samsung has now got the power to tell them where to get off, and the S3 will be the same world wide (except where they need to use a different SoC for connectivity reasons).


----------



## Rob_Quads

ZTChris said:


> Dropbox does the picture and video syncing, it works on any platform that has a dropbox app -.


why do you think Apple tried to buy them - they know they do a VERY good job 

Also remember - Apple are a business, they will always hold back certain features when they can, knowing they can use them in the future. 
he business model they have is very clever, getting into the education and far east markets is very clever


----------



## ZTChris

I agree, Apple is very clever at getting into markets and people minds, but the actual products fall way short. If you see past the hype, you see an average product with a huge profit margin (56-58%).

We should also remember that almost everything inside an Apple product is made by, and developed by Samsung, Sony or LG and its all assembled by badly paid and treated workers at Foxxcon.


----------



## Bero

jamest said:


> Which causes its own problems when Apple decides that you shouldn't be doing something which it doesn't like. Or if you want to move away from iTunes.
> 
> My biggest gripe with Apple recently is Facetime. They claimed it was a marvel to mobile phones despite only working over WiFi. My brothers old Sony Ericson had the same technology over 3G.


You're right, you're tied to their rules - although doing things like moving away from itunes is not difficult!

I think the Facetime limitation was imposed by the mobile carriers, specifically Verizon and A,T&T in the USA; it's only advantageous for apple to activate it over 3G; but the carriers did not want/may not be able to manage the extra network load. Now networks have more capacity and carriers realise people are not going to be using it all the time they are happy to allow 3G use. As they could not implement it over 3G in the USA they held it back from all regions so they could turn it into an announcement in the future and the US did not think they were getting a poorer experience than other countries.



ZTChris said:


> I agree, Apple is very clever at getting into markets and people minds, but the actual products fall way short. If you see past the hype, you see an average product with a huge profit margin (56-58%).
> 
> We should also remember that almost everything inside an Apple product is made by, and developed by Samsung, Sony or LG and its all assembled by badly paid and treated workers at Foxxcon.


Correct, Apple are not manufactures......everyone knows that! I would say their workers are marginally better paid/treated than EVERY other electronics manufacturer who assembles in China - it's a free country, if they had a better option they would be doing it!


----------



## Rob_Quads

ZTChris said:


> We should also remember that almost everything inside an Apple product is made by, and developed by Samsung, Sony or LG and its all assembled by badly paid and treated workers at Foxxcon.


Apple still plays a huge part in the development. Yes single components are made by many difference companies but the same could be said about most products in the world. Its also how you put together the components.

As for the comment about Foxxcon workers. :wall: The employees making Apple products are treated a hell of a lot better than those building the Samsung/Dell/Nokia/Microsoft/HTC etc parts that also use the same factories


----------



## Rob_Quads

Bero said:


> I think the Facetime limitation was imposed by the mobile carriers, specifically Verizon and A,T&T in the USA; it's only advantageous for apple to activate it over 3G; but the carriers did not want/may not be able to manage the extra network load. Now networks have more capacity and carriers realise people are not going to be using it all the time they are happy to allow 3G use. As they could not implement it over 3G in the USA they held it back from all regions so they could turn it into an announcement in the future and the US did not think they were getting a poorer experience than other countries.


Spot on. While there are lots more Androids handsets out there iOS users typically use the mobile internet side much more i.e. current US mobile traffic is approx 65% iOS!. This means that if Apple put in 3G video calling the networks see a HUGE increase in traffic. Andriod can ship the same function but it will have a much lesser impact to the networks traffic.


----------



## Junior Bear

I've never wanted to use FaceTime


Cos ugly


----------



## Bero

Junior Bear said:


> I've never wanted to use FaceTime
> 
> Cos ugly


Thats ok unless you have two heads and face timing your self?! If you never wanted to use facetime as the wife/girlfriend is ugly would be valid tho!


----------



## Rob_Quads

For 'normal' calls facetime/video calls are horrible IMO but I know my parents love being able to Skype my brothers kids on birthdays/Christmas.

Personally I have found it really useful when doing 'tech support' by getting them to point the camera at the screen


----------



## ZTChris

Rob_Quads said:


> As for the comment about Foxxcon workers. :wall: The employees making Apple products are treated a hell of a lot better than those building the Samsung/Dell/Nokia/Microsoft/HTC etc parts that also use the same factories


Thats deceptive. What they have done is improve conditions and pay per hour at Foxxcon, BUT, reduced hours, resulting in lower take home pay and that is over all worse if you are already on the line with your money.
All foxxcon has done is bring standards up to the same as most others, including those factories owned by Samsung, but in order to maintain Apples profit margin, pay has, in terms of take home pay, dropped. All they have done is shifted the stress from work to home. Thats just for those who dont live at the factory of course.. Those that do are now even more walled in that those using the Apple products in the West!


----------



## jamest

I don't think the Foxxcon argument is going to stand. There are a lot of factories in China under similar or worse. Foxxcon has been in the news due to the suicides but I am sure that is purely because Apple are using them. Had it been for a small (reasonably small) manufacturer making shoes or paper clips or something which people don't really think about, it wouldn't of made the news over here.


----------



## ZTChris

Your probably right, but the difference is Samsung own their own factories, Apple dont, they drive down the cost to them, and the factory owner has to profit somehow. 

In terms of features though iOS 6 has nothing new really (as far as the competition is concerned), so i wonder if the iPhone 5 will just be a hardware bump, a very very much needed hardware bump.
Facetime was nothing special and Siri was just a less featured version of Google voice actions, the only difference really was that it allowed you to ask it stupid, asinine, hipster questions in stupid, asinine, hipster ways. I suppose that proves that Apple knows its market


----------



## Rob_Quads

Samsung also use FoxConn factories for many things

In terms of the new phone - only expect a hardware bump. Virtually all phones for the last 2/3 years have just been hardware bumps. Nothing 'new' out there.


----------



## addzSE

Defo S3


----------



## Nanoman

Foxconn make stuff for A LOT more than apple. S3 and ip4s share some components too.


----------



## 182_Blue

To the OP, I'm not sure how the thread has gone onto factories and suicides etc ?!!, anyway I presently have a S3 for testing purposes, whilst it's a good phone at the moment I'm failing to see how it's an iphone killer, even with the supposed super fast processor nothing seems to run any faster than the iphone, the only thing I have been impressed with was video quality but then again I never really tried that on the iphone. 

Something that is irritating about the s3 is that you can't seem to read forums without zooming in as words look odd, plus if you spell something wrong it's hard to get the cursor to go to the place you want it to, in fact not just hard but damn near impossible !!!, I have hard to get my iPad out just to edit this one post ????, from a forum point of view the Samsung isn't going to well at all !, if anyone has a way of helping with the cursor issue then please do let me know as I miss apple's simple way of putting the cursor where you need it !


----------



## sirkuk

Shaun said:


> Something that is irritating about the s3 is that you can't seem to read forums without zooming in as words look odd, plus if you spell something wrong it's hard to get the cursor to go to the place you want it to, in fact not just hard but damn near impossible !!!, I have hard to get my iPad out just to edit this one post ????, from a forum point of view the Samsung isn't going to well at all !, if anyone has a way of helping with the cursor issue then please do let me know as I miss apple's simple way of putting the cursor where you need it !


I use Tapatalk to browse the forums and I think it works really well. No need to zoom in or anything. I no longer use a PC to browse the forums here. As for the cursor, I don't have any trouble but like I say, I'm not using the browser here. I have just briefly tried it though and can't say I had any trouble moving the cursor to where I want it. Much easier than what it was on my Galaxy S. I will say though that the continuous text input is poor compared to Swype on the Galaxy S.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1pui

I think tapatalk is handy for the iPhone/phone devices but I still prefer the full site when I can.

In my mind I find it quite ironic. For years the public, apparently, wanted better/full fat Internet on the move. Now we've got all the tools for it (3G, free wifi, bigger screens, keyboards, touchscreens and optical pointers) it turns out we want a cut down, mobile versions of stuff.


----------



## Rob_Quads

m1pui said:


> In my mind I find it quite ironic. For years the public, apparently, wanted better/full fat Internet on the move. Now we've got all the tools for it (3G, free wifi, bigger screens, keyboards, touchscreens and optical pointers) it turns out we want a cut down, mobile versions of stuff.


Peoples perceptions are changing. People now realise that all colorful and flashy is not always the best way.

At work they have decided to move a simple NTTP news-server into a new all singing all dancing web based product (which is meant to have a hacked up NTTP client but its broke) The web product makes is soo much harder to use.
(And to think we actually develop the product too!)


----------



## Junior Bear

Anybody want to buy a 4s? I wanna try a lumia


----------



## jamest

Shaun said:


> anyway I presently have a S3 for testing purposes, whilst it's a good phone at the moment I'm failing to see how it's an iphone killer, even with the supposed super fast processor nothing seems to run any faster than the iphone, the only thing I have been impressed with was video quality but then again I never really tried that on the iphone.


I haven't had much hands on experience with iPhones but when watching people use them there is a lot of lag. Entering their passcode there tends to be 1-2 seconds before the lock screen has gone and the phone is in a usable state and they always seem to get the passcode wrong too but that might be the users rather than the phone. They really do not seem fast at all.

With my Desire with Sense it lagged a bit on certain actions but since moving to a custom Android ROM without Sense, it has been smooth.


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> To the OP, I'm not sure how the thread has gone onto factories and suicides etc ?!!, anyway I presently have a S3 for testing purposes, whilst it's a good phone at the moment I'm failing to see how it's an iphone killer, even with the supposed super fast processor nothing seems to run any faster than the iphone, the only thing I have been impressed with was video quality but then again I never really tried that on the iphone.
> 
> Something that is irritating about the s3 is that you can't seem to read forums without zooming in as words look odd, plus if you spell something wrong it's hard to get the cursor to go to the place you want it to, in fact not just hard but damn near impossible !!!, I have hard to get my iPad out just to edit this one post ????, from a forum point of view the Samsung isn't going to well at all !, if anyone has a way of helping with the cursor issue then please do let me know as I miss apple's simple way of putting the cursor where you need it !


How come you've got one for testing?

Do you not think your biased view before getting one to try will have already influenced your opinion?


----------



## Junior Bear

Definitely user problem there


----------



## Kerr

Junior Bear said:


> Definitely user problem there


If you hate something before you get it, you are always going to see wrong.


----------



## Junior Bear

Is that aimed at me? Not sure why you mean


----------



## Kerr

Junior Bear said:


> Is that aimed at me? Not sure why you mean


I thought you were responding to my post above about the Apple fan who is having troubles with his trial S3.


----------



## Junior Bear

I was just saying that he is complaining tht the iPhone takes ages to unlock by a passwords etc and he has seen people having to input it more than once


I myself don't have that problem, and you can turn pass code lock off.


Not a fan boy. But I do have an iPhone. This is my first one after having three android handsets. I like it.

Gonna try a lumia when I manage to sell it


----------



## 182_Blue

Kerr said:


> If you hate something before you get it, you are always going to see wrong.


Who hates something ,?, I have invested close to £500 on it, I don't want to not like it !, if you read my earlier posts I advised the OP to get the S3


----------



## ZTChris

You can install a Swype Beta designed for the Galaxy Nexus, it works perfectly.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bgxp4oesttf1eu7/ICS-Stock-Swype-v5-GNex.apk

If you find some issues with the default browser and text entry in forums (which also effects the iPhone and iPad on some forums by the way) you can use one of the many others, remember this is an Android, there is choice. One way to improve the cursor jumping issue is to hold the cursor down and drag it where you want it, not just tap on the place, this works for me 99% of the time.

As for smoothness, well Touchwiz is fully accelerated, just like the iOS front end, but android has better multitasking than iOS, as such it needs faster CPUs to maintain that smoothness. The bias is further towards background processes in Android. Its a trade off between functionality and that last 1% of smoothness. Personally id trade the occasional stutter for a reasonably functional device. There has been a software update in the last couple of days which enhances smoothness further.

If you dont like Touchwiz or want something even faster you can install Apex or Nova launchers, which can be tweaked to respond as quickly or slowly as you see fit. Personally i find iOS smooth, but slow. Its smooth, but feels like you are dragging the screens through golden syrup. It feels almost deliberately slow for fear of causing stutter. I find that really frustrating.


----------



## Kerr

Shaun said:


> Who hates something ,?, I have invested close to £500 on it, I don't want to not like it !, if you read my earlier posts I advised the OP to get the S3


Certainly the way your posts come across to me.

It was you who picked the argument that the only reason people bought the S2 ahead of the iPhone was cost.

The S3 isn't light years away from a S2.

Amazed that editing posts requires an iPad. How does everyone else manage?

Pretty bold decision to spend £500 on a phone to try.


----------



## Junior Bear

I did like touchwiz on my San fran


Lost it when flashing an mcr though 

Not ire they implemented it in later on, probably did.

I do miss the phone keypad type texting. Having qwerty only is annoying


----------



## ZTChris

Junior Bear said:


> I did like touchwiz on my San fran
> 
> Lost it when flashing an mcr though
> 
> Not ire they implemented it in later on, probably did.
> 
> I do miss the phone keypad type texting. Having qwerty only is annoying


Touchwiz is only found on Samsung devices, its their custom interface, like Sense is HTCs.


----------



## sirkuk

Thanks for that. I tried downloading Swype off the Swype website but kept getting errors.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 182_Blue

I post as I find, I'm not tied to any manufacturer or a fanboy of any brand, if it's good I will say,at the moment it's an Ok phone, it's no worse or no better than a 4s though IMO, I will see how it goes.



Kerr said:


> Certainly the way your posts come across to me.
> 
> It was you who picked the argument that the only reason people bought the S2 ahead of the iPhone was cost.
> 
> The S3 isn't light years away from a S2.
> 
> Amazed that editing posts requires an iPad. How does everyone else manage?
> 
> Pretty bold decision to spend £500 on a phone to try.


----------



## anthonyh90

Shaun said:


> To the OP, I'm not sure how the thread has gone onto factories and suicides etc ?!!, anyway I presently have a S3 for testing purposes, whilst it's a good phone at the moment I'm failing to see how it's an iphone killer, even with the supposed super fast processor nothing seems to run any faster than the iphone, the only thing I have been impressed with was video quality but then again I never really tried that on the iphone.
> 
> Something that is irritating about the s3 is that you can't seem to read forums without zooming in as words look odd, plus if you spell something wrong it's hard to get the cursor to go to the place you want it to, in fact not just hard but damn near impossible !!!, I have hard to get my iPad out just to edit this one post ????, from a forum point of view the Samsung isn't going to well at all !, if anyone has a way of helping with the cursor issue then please do let me know as I miss apple's simple way of putting the cursor where you need it !


when typing if you press on a word do you not get a little nib that you can drag around the text box to get get your cursor to the position you want?


----------



## Junior Bear

ZTChris said:


> Touchwiz is only found on Samsung devices, its their custom interface, like Sense is HTCs.


My bad

Touchpal I was thinking of


----------



## 182_Blue

anthonyh90 said:


> when typing if you press on a word do you not get a little nib that you can drag around the text box to get get your cursor to the position you want?


Well, I didn't do, but one after checking it does, so thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## ZTChris

Everyone wants something different from a phone. Some find Android clumsy mostly due to too many options and settings, or don't understand or want the complexity of its home screen, others find iOS slow and frustrating and the hardware outdated and dull. Im very much one of the latter. Neither is the best at everything.


----------



## anthonyh90

Shaun said:


> Well, I didn't do, but one after checking it does, so thanks for that :thumb:


No worries glad to help:thumb:


----------



## jamest

Junior Bear said:


> I was just saying that he is complaining tht the iPhone takes ages to unlock by a passwords etc and he has seen people having to input it more than once


I pointed out two separate problems.

The first was the phone just being slow to respond once a correct passcode was entered.

The second was that users tended to get the passcode incorrect on first attempt which I suspected to be user error.


----------



## 182_Blue

> your device is not compatible with this game please request a refund t


!!?, i have had this with 3 games now ?, it seems that maybe the S3 is too new for some games !! LOL, and even though it lets you pay and download they wont work ?!


----------



## sirkuk

I can't say I've had any issues with any apps on the S3 but don't play many games. GTA3 is quite spectacular on it though.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 182_Blue

sirkuk said:


> I can't say I've had any issues with any apps on the S3 but don't play many games. GTA3 is quite spectacular on it though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Yes GTA3 works fine and looks good.


----------



## jamest

Sky Go has been delayed for all Android 4.0 (ICS) phones too. Seems quite a few app developers have been slow to make their apps work on updated software/phones.


----------



## Rob_Quads

jamest said:


> Sky Go has been delayed for all Android 4.0 (ICS) phones too. Seems quite a few app developers have been slow to make their apps work on updated software/phones.


Does existing android apps not work? Do developers have to recompile the app for the ICS?


----------



## jamest

Rob_Quads said:


> Does existing android apps not work? Do developers have to recompile the app for the ICS?


The vast majority will work without issue. Some parts of some apps might break and be easy fixes, others are obviously harder and the developers are putting in messages saying 'this app doesn't work on your device'. Even though with the Android Market it says whether certain apps will work on your phone or not, so I guess some developers are ignoring that and hoping that people won't get refunds.

Can't remember the reasoning behind SkyGo though, that wasn't release at all on ICS.


----------



## Bero

Above highlights one of the advantages of Apple's complete control over the software and hardware; not only for compatibility but the restricted number of platforms you and 3rd party developers need to develop for. You can concentrate on a fewer number and ensure you get best performance on each phone.....and only have one additional phone being added each year.


----------



## jamest

Bero said:


> Above highlights one of the advantages of Apple's complete control over the software and hardware; not only for compatibility but the restricted number of platforms you and 3rd party developers need to develop for. You can concentrate on a fewer number and ensure you get best performance on each phone.....and only have one additional phone being added each year.


It is an advantage but also a disadvantage. It means Apple can determine what I can or can't do with my phone (unless you jailbreak it).

It is also a key reason why OSX runs better than Windows. Easier to develop software for a small pool of configurations than to try and cover every single one. But look at the value of both companies, both philosophies have their merits.


----------



## ZTChris

Sky claim its hard to make Sky Go work on all Androids, so select only a few, something other developers laugh at. Whats REALLY causing it is that Sky and its suppliers are a DRM loving bunch of *******. 

The BBC, Lovefilm, Netflix ITV etc have no such issue, neither do Eurosport who have a paid for live streaming app. Sky blame their content providers for demanding security, but really it is they who want a heavily locked down system that causes all sorts of issues.
Its also why Sky Go wont work on rooted devices, despite the fact that you would have to be a complete idiot to try to pirate streamed Sky broadcasts from your phone, when its much easier from any PC.

Incidentally there is a patched Sky Go app which has some success at viewing broadcasts on a rooted unsupported device, and guess what, you still cant pirate the streams. Playback performance is not issue at all, the only issue is getting the app to accept your login.

Either Skys app devs are incompetent or they are Apple fanboys. I think its the latter because Sky use Silverlight to code their web version, so that Androids cant even use the web version to view Sky go.


----------



## Bero

jamest said:


> It is an advantage but also a disadvantage. It means Apple can determine what I can or can't do with my phone (unless you jailbreak it).
> 
> It is also a key reason why OSX runs better than Windows. Easier to develop software for a small pool of configurations than to try and cover every single one. But look at the value of both companies, both philosophies have their merits.


Absolutely right - everything has it's pros and cons. As you say, both are very valuable and although Apple is a more valuable company, Microsoft is still making piles more profit every year.


----------



## ZTChris

jamest said:


> It is an advantage but also a disadvantage. It means Apple can determine what I can or can't do with my phone (unless you jailbreak it).
> 
> It is also a key reason why OSX runs better than Windows. Easier to develop software for a small pool of configurations than to try and cover every single one. But look at the value of both companies, both philosophies have their merits.


OSX runs better than Windows?? Hmmm.. not in my experience, OSX has many many problems. Frankly it still feels like a Linux Distro with a nice front end to me.


----------



## ZTChris

Bero said:


> Absolutely right - everything has it's pros and cons. As you say, both are very valuable and although Apple is a more valuable company, Microsoft is still making piles more profit every year.


Apples value isnt real value, Market Cap isnt real money. Microsofts true Value is higher and Samsungs is much much higher.


----------



## Bero

ZTChris said:


> Apples value isnt real value, Market Cap isnt real money. Microsofts true Value is higher and Samsungs is much much higher.


What rubbish - a company is not valued on what it's doing today it's valued on what it will do in the future - that's why Apple as a growing company with a huge market to grow into is valued at twice Microsoft who, despite making lots of money, have little room to grow as they already have the majority of the market.

Even if you are using todays earnings Apple is making MOUNTAINS more profit than Samsung - how is samsung much more valuable?


----------



## ZTChris

Market cap is speculative, thats the problem, and it can crash at any time. A few bad products and its gone. Its based on what people think/hope will happen. Its never been a good indicator of true value, a number of previous market cap leaders have crashed and burned down to oblivion in the past.

Samsung has real infrastructure, real technology, a real manufacturing base, far more market penetration in many more counties and product categories. Apple has a design centre and a few shops.


----------



## 182_Blue

Lets not go off topic, its about phones, i.e which to buy


----------



## jamest

ZTChris said:


> OSX runs better than Windows?? Hmmm.. not in my experience, OSX has many many problems. Frankly it still feels like a Linux Distro with a nice front end to me.


I prefer using Windows but I won't deny that OSX is a well rounded OS that is probably better than Windows in many key areas and those areas are why they are sought after.

What exactly is wrong with Linux with a nice GUI? Linux is pretty solid now and have my parents on Ubuntu who have been using Windows (98 + XP) for years. Funnily enough my dad got a new job where he was given a MBP. They have gone back to Windows 7 PCs instead as they can't get on with them.

Edit: ... and for that reason S3


----------



## Bero

ZTChris said:


> Market cap is speculative, thats the problem, and it can crash at any time. A few bad products and its gone. Its based on what people think/hope will happen. Its never been a good indicator of true value, a number of previous market cap leaders have crashed and burned down to oblivion in the past.
> 
> Samsung has real infrastructure, real technology, a real manufacturing base, far more market penetration in many more counties and product categories. Apple has a design centre and a few shops.


Last post from me on this - I don't care enough to argue 

How do you measure value then? Market cap is speculative of course (although apple could plummet to an eight of it's market cap from $534 a share to $70 a share and still be worth more); you're saying earnings is not good ether - so if current profit and most probable future profit is not a good measure what is?

Apple do have a huge infrastructure and benefits from not being bogged down by it's own manufacturing; ramping up or down production can be easier if you're not confined by your own bricks and mortar; of course this is all within consumer electronic market - but it's one people will pay a premium for the right product, this is not so much the same with household electric products like fridges etc. Samsung definitely does not have more penetration and very much doubt they're in 'many more countries'....even if they were it's not big money markets.

I'm no apple fan or Samsung hater (have Samsung fridge freezer and bought a high end TV last year); the TV is the best in the market (IMHO) but think you're opinion of value is far removed from mine. :thumb:

Edit - for that reason I would choose an iPhone :lol:


----------



## ZTChris

The point is if either had financial issues (which apple like giants have had before) Samsung could withdraw products and revert to manufacture for others (which it already does), Apple cant. Remember much of what is in the 'i' products is Samsung already, the memory, CPU (The 'A' range is a modified Samsung CPU Samsung co-developed with Intrinsity before Apple bought them) half the main boards are Samsung manufactured, and they even make some of the Retinas now (itself an LG product). Foxxcon are little more than assemblers.

Market Cap is simply an accounting trick, its fake money. Overblown Market cap is half the reason companies get into difficulty. Its an extremely unstable measure.


----------



## 182_Blue

Shaun said:


> Lets not go off topic, its about phones, i.e which to buy


:wave:


----------



## jamest

Shaun said:


> :wave:


Is that :wave: to the iPhone in favour of the S3 or :wave: to the S3 to return to an iPhone?


----------



## Manxman302

I have an SII, and have to say its a cracking device (I was going to type phone...but it's so much more!!)  The screen is just superb! It does everything really well, though it did take me a while to get used to the Android software. I will admit it took me longer to be comfortable with it than I thought, and longer than it did with my iTouch.

I did consider getting an iPhone 4 as i love my 2nd generation iTouch, but decided on the SII as I didn't want to be 'following the herd', so to speak, and getting one because everyone else had them - infact that was the big reason NOT to have one.

Though I have to say 2 things, for me, let the SII down from being absolutely 100% perfect...
1. Battery life can be somewhat poor sometimes, though this can be managed by turning off unwanted things like Bluetooth & Wireless etc, reducing screen brightness, and increasing screen savers as the like
2. Kies software....!

It can't be that bad a phone, as reported elsewhere in this thread, as the SII was voted Phone of the Year beating the iPhone fairly well IIRC.

The two 'negatives' certainly wouldn't stop me buying an S3 over an iPhone4/5 though. Infact my 21 year old son is looking at upgrading his iPhone to the SIII...

Though I have to admit the SIII is quite costly to buy outright, mind you so is the 4s, and as the SII kicks the iPhone4 there may well be good offers to have on the now 'old' SII...?

Apple products are like Marmite...you either love them, or you hate them.

Hope that helps..?


----------



## Rob_Quads

ZTChris said:


> The point is if either had financial issues (which apple like giants have had before) Samsung could withdraw products and revert to manufacture for others (which it already does), Apple cant. Remember much of what is in the 'i' products is Samsung already, the memory, CPU (The 'A' range is a modified Samsung CPU Samsung co-developed with Intrinsity before Apple bought them) half the main boards are Samsung manufactured, and they even make some of the Retinas now (itself an LG product). Foxxcon are little more than assemblers.
> 
> Market Cap is simply an accounting trick, its fake money. Overblown Market cap is half the reason companies get into difficulty. Its an extremely unstable measure.


You can't say a company is not worth it because it may loose its complete market. IF Apples market did, yes it would be in trouble but you know who else would be up sh*t creak - Samsung - just look at what %age of thier profit comes from Apple products.
Its no different to saying if Samsung manufacturing methods were trumped by someone else they would be screwed as not only would the manufacturing side be in trouble their own products would be too expensive vs the competition too.

Apple has different markets too - Phone/Computer/Software/Hardware - its not all going to die. Apple has a very sound clear business model, covering different products and geographics, why do you think they are trying so hard to crack China, similar with Education, Its one of the industries that there is always money around.

Fact is at the moment Apple are making 27 billion a year (and growing) yet Samsung are only making 18.3 billion. Yes that's a lot of money but still a good 1/3 off what Apple are making.

Oh And if Apple crashed - they could use their 100billion cash reserves to help get them selves out. They have more cash than the US government!


----------



## 182_Blue

Shaun said:


> Lets not go off topic, its about phones, i.e which to buy


And again:thumb: , the last warning :thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads

jamest said:


> Is that :wave: to the iPhone in favour of the S3 or :wave: to the S3 to return to an iPhone?


Maybe its a :wave: to the iPhone and S3 because hes wanting to try the Lumia :doublesho


----------



## Kerr

I see the papers are reporting today that the iPhone 5 will have a different connector this time around. 

It was bad enough when they changed it a few years ago so that a lot of accessories would not charge iPods/iphones. 

To make all accessories, docks and car connectors redundant will be a pretty big hit to loyal customers.


----------



## Nanoman

Kerr said:


> I see the papers are reporting today that the iPhone 5 will have a different connector this time around.
> 
> It was bad enough when they changed it a few years ago so that a lot of accessories would not charge iPods/iphones.
> 
> To make all accessories, docks and car connectors redundant will be a pretty big hit to loyal customers.


But the sheep will go out and buy more accessories so they make even more money!


----------



## Rob_Quads

Kerr said:


> I see the papers are reporting today that the iPhone 5 will have a different connector this time around.
> 
> It was bad enough when they changed it a few years ago so that a lot of accessories would not charge iPods/iphones.
> 
> To make all accessories, docks and car connectors redundant will be a pretty big hit to loyal customers.


To be fair to Apple they warned companies that it as going to happen 2 years in advanced and stated that any systems that did not charge on the usb pins as well would stop working. If the accessory makers had made them to spec it would not have affected many people, unfortunately they didn't and thus it was much more a problem

Interesting to see that MS are doing something similar with their new patented dock connector on the surface


----------



## Kerr

Rob_Quads said:


> To be fair to Apple they warned companies that it as going to happen 2 years in advanced and stated that any systems that did not charge on the usb pins as well would stop working. If the accessory makers had made them to spec it would not have affected many people, unfortunately they didn't and thus it was much more a problem
> 
> Interesting to see that MS are doing something similar with their new patented dock connector on the surface


It is the consumer that gets caught out the end though and most didn't know. I bought an iPod and dock package as a gift to find they never worked together. I did exchange though.

It was a problem not charging devices but the new connection makes all accessories useless.

A lot of people seem to have more than one Apple product and the thought of having different accessories for each item seems a bit much. That is ignoring the cost.

I guess that the new connection will pass on to iPods and ipads etc soon as well?


----------



## Rob_Quads

it will be interesting to see if they supply any sort of adapter like they have the mag-safe otherwise as you say its going to be a nightmare for those with multiple devices.


----------



## Avanti

Rob_Quads said:


> it will be interesting to see if they supply any sort of adapter like they have the mag-safe otherwise as you say its going to be a nightmare for those with multiple devices.


There will be an adaptor as the news articles point out and conveniently missed out by the messenger.


----------



## Kerr

Avanti said:


> There will be an adaptor as the news articles point out and conveniently missed out by the messenger.


It reads they doubt it will be possible to make an adaptor work correctly.


----------



## Avanti

Kerr said:


> It reads they doubt it will be possible to make an adaptor work correctly.


The article I read suggested otherwise, connectivity is a key attraction with iphones/pods it maybe commercially suicidal to expect lots to change their car, speakers, alarm clock docks etc, once that option is withdrawn it opens the gates wider to try other branded devices.


----------



## GJM

lesdon499 said:


> My wife has an iphone 4s and I have a Galaxy 2. There is no doubt that the Galaxy far outperforms the iphone. The reviews are pretty balanced and if it weren't for the iphone being "an iphone" then it would fall below the Galaxy.


I'm by no means an iphone person or Apple but having messed around with other halfs S2 and an Iphone4, to me the S2 is not very user friendly at all, it also feels wrong in my opinion.

What is it that makes the Galaxy better exactly, I tried to get on with it but just found it awkward and frustrating


----------



## GJM

Manxman302 said:


> Apple products are like Marmite...you either love them, or you hate them.


Not quite as I had a Macbook and bloody hated it, but iphone seems not a bad device and the ipad is quite good albeit pricey


----------



## Avanti

GJM said:


> I'm by no means an iphone person or Apple but having messed around with other halfs S2 and an Iphone4, to me the S2 is not very user friendly at all, it also feels wrong in my opinion.
> 
> What is it that makes the Galaxy better exactly, I tried to get on with it but just found it awkward and frustrating


I'm interested to know what you found awkward or frustrating between the two?


----------



## Kerr

Every phone has an element of confusion when you first get it. 

Most things become self explanitory pretty soon. 

When my last phone went off for repair I bought a cheap basic phone to cover the week. 

Very basic options and it baffled me more than and smartphone with thousands of options.


----------



## Avanti

Kerr said:


> Every phone has an element of confusion when you first get it.
> 
> Most things become self explanitory pretty soon.
> 
> When my last phone went off for repair I bought a cheap basic phone to cover the week.
> 
> Very basic options and it baffled me more than and smartphone with thousands of options.


I understand that, I have an ipod touch and my smartphones are no more difficult to find what you want, if anything the ipod is more difficult.


----------



## Derekh929

iphone 5 to ditch 30 pin connector so can be slimmer and allow for different changes , paper said today launch oct for America and said they reckon the new connector will annoy many that have docks glad i got the sonus


----------



## GJM

Avanti said:


> I'm interested to know what you found awkward or frustrating between the two?


Just the general operation of it, I tried it a while back when she first got it when they were new out and it seemed ok but wasn't sure of it....or smart/touch screen phones in general.

Anyway over the coming months I would have a mess around with it and forget exactly what the niggles were but I found it awkward...then started to play around with an iphone and could kinda see the fuss that people made about them, not being an Apple fan I wanted to use the S2 so kept trying with it and for me the iphone just seemed to work better.

The Galaxy is a bit big for a phone too, that said I found the older iphone better to hold and use that the new design, but of course the old design is very slow in comparison.


----------



## Avanti

GJM said:


> *Just the general operation of it, *I tried it a while back when she first got it when they were new out and it seemed ok but wasn't sure of it....or smart/touch screen phones in general.
> 
> Anyway over the coming months I would have a mess around with it and forget exactly what the niggles were but I found it awkward...then started to play around with an iphone and could kinda see the fuss that people made about them, not being an Apple fan I wanted to use the S2 so kept trying with it and for me the iphone just seemed to work better.
> 
> The Galaxy is a bit big for a phone too, that said I found the older iphone better to hold and use that the new design, but of course the old design is very slow in comparison.


For me something easier is the one with the less key strokes and navigation to change a function feature etc, everytime I ask the question, there is never a ********** answer as to why or what is easier on an iphone


----------



## Kerr

Avanti said:


> For me something easier is the one with the less key strokes and navigation to change a function feature etc, everytime I ask the question, there is never a ********** answer as to why or what is easier on an iphone


For all the forums I've ever used, including this one, Apple fans are always hugely vocal.

Their basis for the iPhone being the best is Apple is all they know, other than a quick shot of something else.

I changed from the iPhone 4 to the HTC sensation XE and the difference is actually embarrassing outwith one or two minor details.

No Apple will even will consider that upfront.

Messing about with the mates and workmates, in person it doesn't actually take long to realise that I might actually be right.

Apple marketing is the best in the world as they do have the most loyal followers of any company I know.


----------



## Avanti

Kerr said:


> *For all the forums I've ever used, including this one, Apple fans are always hugely vocal. *
> 
> *Their basis for the iPhone being the best is Apple is all they know, other than a quick shot of something else. *
> 
> I changed from the iPhone 4 to the HTC sensation XE and the difference is actually embarrassing outwith one or two minor details.
> 
> No Apple will even will consider that upfront.
> 
> Messing about with the mates and workmates, in person it doesn't actually take long to realise that I might actually be right.
> 
> Apple marketing is the best in the world as they do have the most loyal followers of any company I know.


You can't win and thats why they try it every time. It doesn't matter how many examples you show them they will always find something it doesn't have that their iThing does.

Its goes something like this:

Sheep: - I love apple they make the best everything!!!!! Apple are the bestest ever in the world EVER!!!!

Normal person: - I don't really like them, they're over expensive and my [insert competing item] does what [insert iThing] can do but cheaper.

Sheep: - Thats rubbish its [insert made up fault] and doesn't even have [insert obscure requirement iThing has that competing item doesn't] I couldn't possibly use it.

Normal person: - Ok this has the [insert competing item that has obsure requirement Sheep specified] and its still cheaper.

Sheep: - Well that doesn't have [insert another obscure requirement iThing has that competing item doesn't; now bordering on the the idiotic, such is the stupidity of the requirement].

Normal person: - Ok this has the [insert competing item that fits with obscure requirement] and its still cheaper.

Sheep: - Well that doesn't have [insert obscure requirement iThing has that competing item doesn't; now just a plain stupid requirement].

REPEAT X 10 THEN:

Normal person: - [Realising whats going on] Could it be that it doesn't matter what I show you it wont be good enough because it isn't made by apple?

Sheep: - [Lying though teeth] No I would dearly love to find one so that I had more options than just the [insert iThing]!

Normal person: - [Mistakenly thinks they might be dealing with a normal human being] Well I'm not going to be able to find an exact copy of your [insert iThing], apple would sue the hell out of them!

Sheep: - [Smug, the heathen just admitted defeat, asks innocently] I take it that means there is no [insert competing item] that meets my requirements then else you'd have an answer for me?

Normal person: - [Gob-smacked at the stupidity of the discussion] Not if what you are looking for is an [insert iThing] clone.

Sheep: - [insanely laughing] HAHAHAHAH! you loose!!!!!!!! Apple are the bestest ever in the world EVER!!!!

Normal person: - [Worries how the human race will survive should this moron breed!]
.................................................. .......................................

It saves a lot of time just not engaging with them, realising they are never going to look beyond their [insert iThing] unless its an updated [insert iThing] means you can deny them their only other pleasure; preaching about apple.

Of course for a couple of posts you have to put up with the pathetic baiting attempts pleading for you to engage in their game:

Sheep: - I shall take that to mean that there are no [insert competing item] that meet these requirements. I was just challenging you to show me all of these "choices" I apparently have, yet there are none as you can't come up with any.

Translated as: - Please, please, start the game pleeeeaasseee!!


----------



## 182_Blue

I did post twice above to not let this go off topic again, it's sad that people just can't accept that someone likes something else to what they do and that they feel they need to force them to either like their product or to accept that the other person has bought the wrong item.


life's just too short.


----------

